# BBQ?



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Anybody BBQ or smoke as a hobby? I figure all the southern boy's here...there's gotta be somebody. I bought a Pit Barrel Cooker maybe 5 years ago. I have done lots of ribs, chickens, brisket, thanksgiving Turkeys...today...since it was sunny and 73 (sorry..cali thing again)...I was at a new supermarket..and they had beef ribs.for $10..and I have NEVER had any success with beef ribs....I can do spare and baby back very well..but for $10 each....I had to try. I was thinking of a bullet...a slower cooker...but I don't really eat meat that often..so this is good for now...pretty simple...anybody here have a PBC?

I BBQ for 6 hours..the last two in foil with sauce...best I have done so far...very tender and tasty. I know in Texas...now there...you can really get a hold of some good beef ribs to cook......

I have so many pictures...because photography is just a hobby...so I always take pictures of most everything I do...love it.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

What do you want me to bring when I come over haha


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice set up!

And great looking ribs!

It was 45 and sunny here today (Kansas thing).

I smoked chicken thighs in the old Weber Kettle. Dry rub. about 2 hours at around 250 with lump charcoal and hickory chunks.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks like a nice smoker and some great looking ribs :headbang:


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

eaglerockdude said:


> Anybody BBQ or smoke as a hobby? I figure all the southern boy's here...there's gotta be somebody. I bought a Pit Barrel Cooker maybe 5 years ago. I have done lots of ribs, chickens, brisket, thanksgiving Turkeys...today...since it was sunny and 73 (sorry..cali thing again)...I was at a new supermarket..and they had beef ribs.for $10..and I have NEVER had any success with beef ribs....I can do spare and baby back very well..but for $10 each....I had to try. I was thinking of a bullet...a slower cooker...but I don't really eat meat that often..so this is good for now...pretty simple...anybody here have a PBC?
> 
> I BBQ for 6 hours..the last two in foil with sauce...best I have done so far...very tender and tasty. I know in Texas...now there...you can really get a hold of some good beef ribs to cook......
> 
> I have so many pictures...because photography is just a hobby...so I always take pictures of most everything I do...love it.


A've got an auld vacuum (minus lid) that I'm thinking about a catch box but it's very similar tae the barrel in your pic. Hmmm! A'm in a sleverin' dilemma noo... dae the coals just sit in the base or raised false bottom?

Cheers

john


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Always been a hobby of mine. Did some hams over the weekend. I love beef ribs but they're usually really expensive. You got a steal on those. You put a nice bark on them. They look awesome. 
Ever check out smoking on YouTube? People think they're smoking with barbecue grills. lol


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That looks tasty


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Interesting vid on smoking the mullet thats a big smoker. Never have done fish,..Irish hate fish :>)


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Its called a PBC or Pit Barrel Cooker...they have a nice website to see details up close. There is a round grate that lifts out that holds the coals. It sits in the bottom of the barrel. These type of smoker users coals, not wood, and no water. Cooks fast and pretty decent, but I don't believe as good as those smokers that use water etc. But with this one, there is not a lot of "fire tending"..



Trap1 said:


> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody BBQ or smoke as a hobby? I figure all the southern boy's here...there's gotta be somebody. I bought a Pit Barrel Cooker maybe 5 years ago. I have done lots of ribs, chickens, brisket, thanksgiving Turkeys...today...since it was sunny and 73 (sorry..cali thing again)...I was at a new supermarket..and they had beef ribs.for $10..and I have NEVER had any success with beef ribs....I can do spare and baby back very well..but for $10 each....I had to try. I was thinking of a bullet...a slower cooker...but I don't really eat meat that often..so this is good for now...pretty simple...anybody here have a PBC?
> ...


----------



## whitetailhunter (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello. I am having a question about the bbq grill. How To Use BBQ Grill Mats Best Method For Any Grill. because I have never used them before


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hoggy Wild


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

whitetailhunter said:


> Hello. I am having a question about the bbq grill. How To Use BBQ Grill Mats Best Method For Any Grill. because I have never used them before


A grill mat is not needed for a BBQ or smoker. 

Food should go right on the grill, a cast iron pot/pan or a grill basket, depending on what you are cooking. You don't always want your food sitting in its own fat and drippings.


----------

